# Good trailer on a low budget



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Does such a thing exist? And by low budget, I mean under $1,000. All I need is a two horse bumper pull, nothing fancy. I have found one on craigslist that is within my budget, but I'm wondering if it's even worth the hour drive to go look at it.

Anyone have any experience with lower-priced trailers? Any tips on where to look? 

Anyone know the cost of replacing a floor or an axle if the price is right otherwise?

Any thoughts you have on this would be super helpful!

(I live in central/eastern NC, if that helps at all)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There is no trailer under $1,000 that I'd trust to haul my horses.

I paid $1,000 for my Adam 2 horse BP, but I bought it from a friend. She could have easily sold it for $2,500-$3000. It's a 1994.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

A $1000 trailer would be something I'd consider as a fixer upper but that's it. Keep on saving. It's worth it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

^^Agree. Keep on saving. 

So that you can get something SAFE and RELIABLE for your horses. You may end up sticking a ton of $$$ into a junker.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The cost of replacing an axle is expensive, floor boards depends the on the price of treated lumber in your area, here it would be around $100 or depending how much board feet you required. For a $1000, I doubt that trailer has working wiring, brakes or break away brakes or the battery to power it so that is at least another few hundred if not more. I don't know the price of basic 2 horse straight hauls in your area but here I would expect to pay about $2500 for one that is road ready and older.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I got Really lucky and got mine for 1800. it is worth twice that. I did find a couple that were less like one that needed paint for 1000. but it went as fast as it was posted.. look on your tack and horse sale FB page for your state and one close.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Thousand dollar stock trailer. Brakes work, lights ALL work, recent floor before I bought it. 96 corn pro. 

I've since spent money, well mostly time, making it the way I want it and fixing some rust, but I used it all last year without working on it one time since purchase. 

It can be done. Good luck!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I bought my first trailer for 1200 delivered. And it was in perfect condition though, it did need to be rewired. That was super easy for me to do though and I learned something new about wiring so I consider it a win LOL... Not to mention I used it then sold it for nearly double what I paid. Every trailer I've owned to date is a WW and I've not had a regret yet; though, I do live in a very dry environment so steel trailers last a long while for us here.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

If you find a trailer for under $1000 then take a flat head screwdriver with you to check it out. Every spot you see a bubble in the paint take the screwdriver and poke it real good to see if it is just surface rust or rotted all the way through. If there is plywood over the floor in the tack box or room then look under it for rotted out metal.

A co-worker of mine picked up a 2 horse slbp trailer for $500 thinking he got a great deal til he stopped by my place to show it off. He was not real happy when I pointed out all of the rot. I was none to happy when I realized I had agreed to repair it for him for the occasional use of it because I didn't have a trailer at the time. I have my own now, but still doing his for free because that was the deal I made with him.

Here are some progress pics to help you see what can be underlying in $500 floats.

























Here are some photos of the replacement pieces. I have almost all of it in and tacked except the divider between the horse heads.


----------

